# In den USA etwas gekauft, wie viel Zollkosten kommen auf mich zu (Deutschland)?



## poppycock (4 Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe 12 Strom-Messumformer (Phoenix Contact MCR-S-10/50-UI-SW-DCI Active Transducer) bei einem sehr netten eBay-Händler aus den USA gekauft.
Vorher hatte ich mich zwar schon mit den Einfuhrgebühren nach Deutschland auf der Internetseite vom Zoll informiert, aber dennoch bin ich nicht schlauer daraus geworden.

Auf der Infoseite vom Zoll steht:
*
Faustregel:*


*Privat:* ( Warenwert *  Zoll ) * Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
_Kaufpreis = ohne Versandkosten_
*Kommerziell:*  ( ( Warenwert + Versandkosten ) * Zoll ) * Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
_Kaufpreis  = mit Versandkosten_
So, das kleine Paket kommt von einer Firma, also denke ich, dass das Paket "kommerziell" ist.
In der Zoll-Beispielrechnung werden die Zoll-Gebühren mit 2% angenommen.
Ist das generell so oder muss ich mit einem höheren Zollsatz rechnen?

Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich also
( ( ( 99,99 USD + 71,89 USD ) * 2% ) * 19%) - ( 99,99 USD + 71,89 USD ) = 36,75 USD
"nachzahlen"? Oder kommt da auch noch was dazu?
Verschickt wurde das Paket mit USPS.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Proxy (5 Juni 2010)

Als Privatmann hast du einen Freibetrag der glaub ich bei 400€ liegt.


----------



## devrim (6 Juni 2010)

Ich habe letztes jahr aus den USA eine Heckscheibe bestellt. Kostete 99$. Da kam aber noch Zoll drauf.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juni 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Als Privatmann hast du einen Freibetrag der glaub ich bei 400€ liegt.



Hallo,

sorry für die Kritik, aber so ein Glaubensbekenntnis hilft doch niemand.

Die Grenzen liegen in der Realität wesentlich niedriger:

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu...lbefrvo/n0_geringwertige_sendungen/index.html

und ganz allgemeine Infos:

http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/internethandel/index.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juni 2010)

devrim schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes jahr aus den USA eine Heckscheibe bestellt. Kostete 99$. Da kam aber noch Zoll drauf.



Hallo,

vielleicht kannt Du noch kurz was zu den Beträgen und der Abwicklung 
schreiben, wäre als praktisches Beispiel sicher interessant.


----------



## argv_user (6 Juni 2010)

devrim schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes jahr aus den USA eine Heckscheibe bestellt. Kostete 99$. Da kam aber noch Zoll drauf.



Das interessiert mich auch. Mit der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer von 19%  muss man ja rechnen; kommt sonst noch was drauf?


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Juni 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen was es aus Hongkong kostet:

Warenwert incl. Versandkosten ca. 165 Euro -> ca. 50 Euro Zoll, MwSt. und Gebühren. In diesem Fall wurde durch UPS verschickt, die nehmen sich dann gleich mal mindestens 10 Euro für die Zollabwicklung, bei größeren Beträgen geht's prozentual von der Summe.


----------



## poppycock (7 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Beiträge!

Ich werde nun "Pi mal Daumen" 25% bis 30% zu den 171,88 USD dazuzählen.
Ist immer noch weniger als diese Stromwandler in Deutschland als Privatmann zu kaufen.

Bis jetzt kann ich nur folgendes aufschlüsseln:
- Versand per USPS (nicht UPS) -> in Deutschland übernimmt die DHL
- Warenwert (eBay): 99,99 USD
- Versandkosten: 71,89 USD

Wenn entweder die DHL bei mir klingelt  oder ich zum Zoll muss, weiß ich ganz genau, was ich draufzahlen muss, und werde das hier mal genau aufschlüsseln, damit man mal einen Anhaltpunkt hat, sofern Interesse besteht...
Kann aber ein bisschen dauern, denn bis jetzt ist das Paket noch nicht in "Good Old Germany" angekommen.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## jabba (7 Juni 2010)

Das schwierige ist ja die Klassifizierung.
Unter was würde man die Teile finden in der Liste.

Wenn man beim Zoll reinschaut steht da oft 2-14% je nach Ausstattung .

Prinzipell sollte man vorher immer vom Worst-Case ausgehen. Nur für den Preis den du da hast ist es eigentlich egal ob es 2% oder 14% sind.

Jeh nachdem wie das Packet deklariert wurde kann es auch sehr gut für dich ausgehen.


----------



## poppycock (7 Juni 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Das schwierige ist ja die Klassifizierung.



Und genau da ist auch mein Problem.
Auf der Seite http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds/tarhome_de.htm habe ich versucht den TARIC-Code herauszufinden, aber unter was laufen denn aktive Strom-Messumformer? Ich habe irgendwie nichts gefunden.
Wenn ich einen Motor bestellt hätte, wäre es einfacher!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juni 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Das schwierige ist ja die Klassifizierung.
> Unter was würde man die Teile finden in der Liste.





poppycock schrieb:


> Und genau da ist auch mein Problem.
> Auf der Seite http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds/tarhome_de.htm habe ich versucht den TARIC-Code herauszufinden, aber unter was laufen denn aktive Strom-Messumformer?



Hallo,

die Klassifizierung selbst festzustellen ist sicher schwierig. 

Normalerweise macht das auch der Hersteller, bei namhaften
Herstellern steht das in den Artikeldaten (Zolltarifnummer):

https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2814647

Wenn bei alten Teilen oder wegen unbekanntem Hersteller 
nichts zu finden ist, dann kann man sich ebenfalls an 
aktuellen Vergleichsprodukten orientieren.


----------



## erzteufele (8 Juni 2010)

also von den usa nach deutschland... hast du einen freibetrag von 430€ dies gild für flug und see reisen wenn man mit dem auto in ein NICHT EU land was mitbringt hat man nur 300€ frei!

bei postsendungen sind die vreibeträge deutlich geringer die dazugehörigen links sind ja schon da


----------



## poppycock (8 Juni 2010)

@Gerhard Bäurle:
Wow, danke, da habe ich wohl nicht genau genug auf der Seite von PhoenixContact geschaut. Wiederum wusste ich auch nicht, dass namhafte Hersteller den TARIC-Code bereits angeben.

@erzteufele:
Hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber ich glaube ein Einfuhrsatz ist hierbei günstiger als wenn man als Selbstabholer in die USA zu fliegt. *grins*


----------



## poppycock (15 Juni 2010)

So, liebe Gemeinde,

heute war es so weit und ich musste das Paket beim Zoll abholen.
Dank Gerhard habe ich auch die Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers mit dem Zolltarif ausgedruckt und bei denen vorgelegt.
Die Person konnte mit dem Wort TARIC nichts anfangen, darum musste ich das Wort auf Deutsch sagen! :shock:

Es lief letztendlich folgendermaßen ab:
An die Tür geklopft und den Raum betreten. Musste meinen Perso und den Kaufbeleg vorzeigen. Daraufhin wurde das Paket geholt und ich musste es vor deren Augen öffnen (Cuttermesser, Schere und Seitenschneider lagen schon auf dem Tisch und für jeden sofort griffbereit, so viel zum Thema Sicherheit).
Als dann alles drin war wie auch bestellt, wurde der "Steuerbescheid" erstellt. Anhand der TARIC-Nummer (oh, meinte Zolltarif *g*) wurde die Zollsteuer für diese Strom-Messumformer auf 0% gesetzt.
Bezahlen musste ich nur die 19% Mehrwertsteuer (oder heißt das Umsatzsteuer??) auf den kompletten Betrag, sprich Warenwert und Versand. Nach dem Bezahlen konnte ich das Paket nun endlich mitnehmen.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Ludewig (15 Juni 2010)

hier meines Wissens "Einfuhrumsatzsteuer"! 
Kannst du als Vorsteuer geltend machen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2010)

poppycock schrieb:


> So, liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> heute war es so weit und ich musste das Paket beim Zoll abholen.
> ...



Hallo,

danke für den Erfahrungsbericht.

Ja, hier in D wird immer noch mit den Zolltarifnummern gearbeitet,
Brüssel ist doch recht weit weg von uns .


----------



## Ludewig (15 Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine recycelte Netzwerkkarte für meinen MF-Drucker über einen ebay-Profi in Kalifornien für gute 40€ gekauft. Der Händler hatte Erfahrung, packte die Rechung und alle notwendigen Erklärungen als Kopie in eine Klarsichthülle oben auf das Paket. USPS hat es samstags abgeholt, Sonntag war es laut Tracker im dt. Zoll, dienstags wurde es von DHL angeliefert, wobei sie die Zoll-/Ustgebühren in bar kassiert haben: Pi x Daumen 16€.

Wenn also die Papiere korrekt sind, läuft die Verzollung quasi automatisch.


----------



## poppycock (15 Juni 2010)

Hallo.



Ludewig schrieb:


> hier meines Wissens "Einfuhrumsatzsteuer"!
> Kannst du als Vorsteuer geltend machen.


Ja, das stimmt.
Bin wieder zu Hause und habe die Zettel noch mal genau durchgelesen.
Der Begriff Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (EUST) ist korrekt.
Ähm, aber als Privatmann kann ich das doch nicht absetzen, oder? 



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> danke für den Erfahrungsbericht.


Nichts zu danken, möchte doch meine Erfahrungen allen mitteilen, da es  ja Sinn eines Forums ist. 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2010)

poppycock schrieb:


> Ähm, aber als Privatmann kann ich das doch nicht absetzen, oder?



Stimmt, kannst Du als privater Käufer nicht absetzen.

Deswegen schaut der Zoll privaten Käufern vermutlich auch 
genauer hin. Das sind echte Einnahmen, während Unternehmen 
die EUST wieder zurückbekommen.


----------



## poppycock (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo!



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Deswegen schaut der Zoll privaten Käufern vermutlich auch genauer hin. Das sind echte Einnahmen, während Unternehmen die EUST wieder zurückbekommen.



Ja, das klingt plausibel.
Werde dann demnächst einen Gewerbeschein beantragen, damit ich nochmals den Preis "drücken" kann und die Pakete ohne Probleme den Zoll durchlaufen! 

Was Ludewig in seinem letzten Posting geschrieben hatte, kann ich im Nachhinein bestätigen.
Es war eine Rechnung IM Karton und außen im Plastikbeutel befand sich nur der Versandschein mit der Inhaltsbeschreibung.
Darum ist das Paket garantiert beim Zollamt in meiner Nähe eingetrudelt.

Gekauft habe ich bei industrialpartsroom (eBay).
Guckt euch mal den Shop an, da kann man viele Schnäppchen machen.
Die geben sich auch Mühe und kommen dem Kunden entgegen.
Hätte ich vorher gewusst, was auf dem Versandschein draufstehen und eine Rechnung im Plastikbeutel eingesteckt werden muss, hätte ich dem Verkäufer das auch mitgeteilt. War mein erster USA-Kauf.
Vermutlich hat industrialpartsroom noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem Versand nach Deutschland, aber ich kann dieser Firma keinen Vorwurf machen, denn in D ist ja alles bis ins kleinste Detail gesetzlich geregelt.
Das kann eigentlich keine ausländische Firma wissen.
Ich wusste es ja auch nicht, obwohl ich in D wohne... :roll:

Alles in allem finde ich es echt beeindruckend, dass ich noch nicht einmal 15 Euro für einen gebrauchten Strom-Messumformer von PhoenixContact bezahlt habe.
Selber soetwas bauen ist viel teurer und ungenauer.
Schon alleine das Gehäuse kostet bei C*nrad über 20 Euro!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------

